# Children's Books Recommendations Please



## Username3000 (Jan 23, 2018)

Greetings,

I have two 11 month old boys. I am looking for recommendations of theologically sound books for very young children, and toddlers. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 23, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> I have two 11 month old boys.



You're going to need more help than books can give.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jack K (Jan 24, 2018)

Speaking seriously, much of the best material for the youngest kids comes from Christian Focus, a lot of it written by Carine MacKenzie who is often excellent. That's the first publisher to look for.

The _Read-Aloud Bible Stories_ series is also very well written for kids who are just beginning to understand. I don't know where you stand on pictures of Jesus in Bible story books. This series puts Jesus in the pictures but never shows his face so as not to suggest what he looks like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 24, 2018)

I'll check it out. Thanks Jack. 

I was hoping you would have some sage words.


----------



## Cedarbay (Jan 24, 2018)

https://rfpa.org/blogs/news/i-is-for-ice

This is coming out later this year and can be pre-ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 24, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> https://rfpa.org/blogs/news/i-is-for-ice
> 
> This is coming out soon and can be pre-ordered.


Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 24, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Speaking seriously, much of the best material for the youngest kids comes from Christian Focus, a lot of it written by Carine MacKenzie who is often excellent. That's the first publisher to look for.
> 
> The _Read-Aloud Bible Stories_ series is also very well written for kids who are just beginning to understand. I don't know where you stand on pictures of Jesus in Bible story books. This series puts Jesus in the pictures but never shows his face so as not to suggest what he looks like.


Here is a harder question: Do you know where I could find these books cheap, seeing as I live in Canada? With the exchange rate and shipping, even a site like thriftbooks.com becomes expensive.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 24, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Here is a harder question: Do you know where I could find these books cheap, seeing as I live in Canada? With the exchange rate and shipping, even a site like thriftbooks.com becomes expensive.



I can't help you there. I like to order from wtsbooks.com, but they're probably not the most affordable option if you're in Canada.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 24, 2018)

Jack K said:


> I can't help you there. I like to order from wtsbooks.com, but they're probably not the most affordable option if you're in Canada.


Okay, thanks anyway. If I ever come down to watch the Colorado Avalanche, I'll make sure to have a bunch of books shipped to you, so I can pick them up.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 24, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Here is a harder question: Do you know where I could find these books cheap, seeing as I live in Canada? With the exchange rate and shipping, even a site like thriftbooks.com becomes expensive.


Check out Inheritance Publications. They are based in Canada. You won't find the Christian Focus books on there, but they have a lot of resources of their own. They're connected with the CanRC.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 2, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Here is a harder question: Do you know where I could find these books cheap, seeing as I live in Canada? With the exchange rate and shipping, even a site like thriftbooks.com becomes expensive.


You probably already know about this website, but I just learned about it. It's basically the Canadian outlet for RHB, as far as I can tell. Here is their "Children's Bible Story Books" page:
https://reformedbookservices.com/in...-c-52?osCsid=9240bd964c59815bdb22c27d6e7d59d1

They've got lots of other children's literature as well.


----------



## Username3000 (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice, thank you.


----------

